# Matilda and Maddie in their new stroller



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It was just to nice out to stay at home today, so we took the girls to PetSmart and Ross. We get stopped by so many people, they have to check out the girls in their new stroller. We have had the stroller for about a month now. Notice daddy is pushing his girls:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Cuties!! :wub: Now how do they snuggle in that stroller or pester each other?:blink: No pestering?!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I love your stroller and it looks like Matilda and Maddie love it too.


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

That is just adorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I love that Paula! It would be great for us! Dewey on one side and Hardy on the other, no fighting! 
I' already have 2 , I don't' need another. I don't need another.Ill keep repeating this!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would certainly stop to say hi to such cuties.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's so cute! I would be checking them out too!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, they look soooooo cute in their new stroller. Love that daddy is pushing it too. My husband forbid me to buy a stroller for my guys so I bought three:HistericalSmiley:. Guess who pushes them too.:chili:

I really like the double stroller. That would be great for mine. The girls on one side and Chachi monster on the other.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice ride!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww That is a great picture. I bet they were a big hit where ever they went.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sweet stroller...Sweeter riders :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I would make it a trademark: The M & M Stroller:Cute Malt:




.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Soooo cute!


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww so adorable!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

That's like a Rolls Royce for pet strollers. How great is that! Absolutely love it, and they look adorable riding in it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love it Paula, the girls look like they love it too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

puppydoll said:


> Cuties!! :wub: Now how do they snuggle in that stroller or pester each other?:blink: No pestering?!!:HistericalSmiley:


 Matilda hates to share strollers, I was afraid she might step on Maddie that's why we ended up with this stroller



pippersmom said:


> I love your stroller and it looks like Matilda and Maddie love it too.


 I like the stroller, Maddie isn't so sure she likes them, she becomes a wild child in it



Nicolepoppy said:


> That is just adorable!


 We are definitely getting lots of attention :HistericalSmiley:





Furbabies mom said:


> Oh I love that Paula! It would be great for us! Dewey on one side and Hardy on the other, no fighting!
> I' already have 2 , I don't' need another. I don't need another.Ill keep repeating this!


 The stroller is actually a lot wider then the pink single one we have. each side is suppose to carry 45 lbs. :w00t: the stroller pushes well, it has 8 inch tires on the back, it has two pockets in the back to put things, plus under each side of the stroller. It doesn't collapse as well as my pink one, not to worry hubby does that:HistericalSmiley:





Sylie said:


> I would certainly stop to say hi to such cuties.


 People think at first we have twins, and then they see the girls and we end up visiting lol



sherry said:


> That's so cute! I would be checking them out too!


 I had no idea it would attract so many people:HistericalSmiley:


lynda said:


> Oh, they look soooooo cute in their new stroller. Love that daddy is pushing it too. My husband forbid me to buy a stroller for my guys so I bought three:HistericalSmiley:. Guess who pushes them too.
> 
> I really like the double stroller. That would be great for mine. The girls on one side and Chachi monster on the other.


 You most definitely would be stopped every few minutes, with your babies:wub:



The A Team said:


> Nice ride!!!!:thumbsup:


 Pat did you get your stroller? I like this but wouldn't mind having the one you ordered also



wkomorow said:


> Awww That is a great picture. I bet they were a big hit where ever they went.


 yes, the girls love all the attention, lucky we are retired, if we were in a hurry we would be in big trouble:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Sweet stroller...Sweeter riders :wub:


 Aww thank you:wub:



Piccolina said:


> I would make it a trademark: The M & M Stroller:Cute Malt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that idea:chili:



kd1212 said:


> Soooo cute!
> 
> Thanks:wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, they are too, too CUTE! :wub::wub: Such precious girls.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love it! My girls would not like that though, they would want to be together. Georgie likes to lay her head on Bayleigh's back


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

They are both so adorable!
I bet you got stopped lots of times for people to ooh and ahh over them!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome stroller!! Whitney would love that!! Mercedes thinks the stroller is all hers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice, I love it!:wub: Looks like they do, too..:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Now that is one first class stroller. Twins


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Such a cute photo, Paula and the stroller...! Wow, a real luxury doggy mobile.

Matilda and Maddie fit inside perfectly! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are so cute! I love the double stroller!


----------

